# BBQ Chicken



## sw2geeks (Sep 29, 2012)

Made some BBQ chicken this week that turned out great! I brined the chicken first so they turned out extra juicy.

Here are some pics.
































_Here is a link to the recipe and more pictures._

The glaze on the chicken had a nice caramelization, but was not burned. When I cut into the breast the meat actually looked wet. Now that was a juicy piece of chicken. I am really glad I took the extra time to brine it. Now for the taste, sweet, tangy, savory and juicy... I would call this perfect.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 29, 2012)

That looks amazing, Steve.

Bookmarked your recipe and will give it a shot someday.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 29, 2012)

Gorgeous work! And yes, brining is always worth the extra effort


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 29, 2012)

Why does all of your chicken come out perfectly cooked? irate1:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 29, 2012)

You gotta show me how to take pics like that, I barely know how to use this stupid camera.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 29, 2012)

Steve - I like how you cook! :knife::hungry2:


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 29, 2012)

What I want to know--when your chicken looks that good, how can you stand to wait and take pictures rather than diving right in? 

:drool:


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 29, 2012)

With maturity comes patients!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 29, 2012)

must be one old SOB!


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 29, 2012)

My wife gives me a hard time about waiting to eat


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is a questions regarding brines, what happens if you include lemon or lime juice in the brine?


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 30, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Here is a questions regarding brines, what happens if you include lemon or lime juice in the brine?



It tastes like lemons... In all seriousness though- as long as you use a good ratio of water to protein/acidic liquids/booze, you won't have to worry about the protein 'cooking' in the brine.


----------



## Mike9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Brining IS worth the extra effort IMHO and that is beautiful looking BBQ chicken.


----------



## Mike9 (Sep 30, 2012)

sw2geeks said:


> My wife gives me a hard time about waiting to eat



Yours too? :hungry:


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 30, 2012)

I think Thomas Kellers has a brine recipe with lemons.


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

I will attempt this over the weekend but sadly it will not turn out as good.


----------



## RobinW (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, your chicken pics looks almost too good to be true!


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 20, 2012)

makanouchi said:


> I will attempt this over the weekend but sadly it will not turn out as good.



Why not?


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 20, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> You gotta show me how to take pics like that, I barely know how to use this stupid camera.



Doesn't hurt the the guy is a pro, but there are 2 simple tricks that will make your photos have that "pro" look.

The most import thing in sexy food photos like this is the lighting. Natural, slightly indirect lighting is hard to beat when indoors (in other words it should be sunny/ close to a window, but if you look from the perspective of your food, your subject, you should not be able to see the actual sun). When outside, an overcast / cloudy day is actually much better than a bright sunny day. Basically, you want nice, warm even light for a nice even exposure; not the harsh glare and dark shadows that come from too-bright / blaring sun... and certainly not overhead florescent or dim incandescent light.

The other tick for creating depth / the nice blurring effect of objects in the foreground / back ground is to use a large aperture (the f-stop setting on your lens or camera). Basically, you want the hole that lets light into the camera's sensor to be set to the biggest possible opening. This creates the narrow depth of field and the nice blurring. Getting into a unique perspective like low/ close and at an angle instead of just looking straight down also helps to emphasize that depth of field effect.


----------

